# Here it goes :D



## aliciaface (Mar 2, 2010)

I've been building up the courage to post, I feel so silly! 
Well, I'm Alicia, and I've been lurking specktra for quite some time but my best friends officerjenny and bunnybunnybunny convinced me to join and start posting, so here I am! I love makeup and mac cosmetics and I'm hoping to learn loads more about it, and it seems that I've come to the perfect place to do just that! I'm just hoping to expand my makeup knowledge and just be inspired 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm also really into nail polish and I'm actually in the process of starting a blog about it! So hopefully I'll get that up in a few days and I can share that with you all!
See ya around!


----------



## iaisha26 (Mar 2, 2010)

Welcome...post away!


----------



## n_c (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## MzzRach (Mar 2, 2010)

Welcome!!  Glad you joined us. And I love Bunny & Chad!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 2, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## Purple (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## Susanne (Mar 3, 2010)

Alicia!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 3, 2010)

ohay gurlllll :3


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 3, 2010)

Glad you joined Alicia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome!


----------



## aliciaface (Mar 4, 2010)

just did my first post on the new blog if anyone wants to check it out! The link is down below


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 5, 2010)

hey hun! any friend of bunny and chad is a friend of specktra! have fun posting!


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Alicia!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope to see you around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------

